# Making bear totum pole



## Keith of Ronin (Feb 9, 2005)

starting making a bear totum pole, saw someone selling them at a fair and looked like it wood be fun to try to make one

so i started making one, i am not finished yet still have more to do
but you can kind of tell it is a bear
i have to get another chainsaw before i finish it first, so i am holding off till then


----------



## housedocs (Mar 14, 2005)

You're coming right along, what kind of stump are you working with? 

We carved an eagle out of large oak stump a few yrs back, turned our pretty fair if I do say so myself. I'll see if I've still got the pics on the hard drive and post one up.


----------



## LJD (Mar 14, 2005)

Nice work! And here's a suggestion: I always use a Dremel Tool for the detail work in my own totem poles....

Once I've got broad strokes roughed out, ya know, with my 18" Stihl, I get an extension cord, the Dremel, and a #2 burr attachment. I've been known to spend days on just an eyebrow or a feather.


----------

